
Hackers hijack Nintendo Switch, show Linux loaded on console - retSava
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/02/hackers-hijack-nintendo-switch-show-linux-loaded-on-console/
======
retSava
I always find these kinds of things interesting, eg Bunnies hack of the XBOX
(read the book!). This seems particularly damning[0]:

> * Is a bootrom bug > * Can't be patched (in currently released Switches) > *
> Doesn't require a modchip to pull off

[0]
[https://twitter.com/fail0verflow/status/953084954145181696](https://twitter.com/fail0verflow/status/953084954145181696)

------
appdrag
It's about time to buy a switch or two :)

